# Filteration



## venturejordi (Jan 19, 2015)

Just wondering if I need more filtration? I have an EHEIM 2217 and a EHEIM 2213 currently in my tank. 
6 4-5 inch RBP
65Gal tank
Feeding pellets

I also plan to upgrade to a 125 or something in that range. would I really benefit from a filter upgrade now? or is it fine until I get a new tank.

I also Have another EHIME 2213 that isn't in the tank just sitting off the the side. Just didn't put it in the tank because 3 filters seems way overkill.


----------



## venturejordi (Jan 19, 2015)

I found a 170Gal tank + stand used for $280

will my filters be good for that?
is $280 a good deal? (probably a bad question for a global forum)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If the tank is newer, 170 is a fairly good deal with stand... 1$ per gallon is typical for used tanks

I would use a sump ideally and drill the tank... or a pair of canisters like FX5s


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

awesome deal man ...

i just picked up today 150gall with stand ,lights, lid and 2 python water changers for $100,with glass thickness 3/4of an inch .. Heavy mofo!!!

will have probably 2 ac110 with single light and shoal of caribas... should be enough..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

^ 2 AC 110s will likely not be enough... HOB filters just dont hold enough media volume. Canisters are a HUGE step up, and a sump is better yet.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

sump is way too loud... ill see if i can get fx6 or c6 for good price,or will just keep ACs with single pygo..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

A sump that is setup correctly is nearly silent... let me know if you need some pointers.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Ive had sumps and all of them were loud... although there is that "silent" overflow called "herbie overflow" i might give a try on reef build.. 
Dont know yet if i will feel comfortable to drill into this new tank as i am not yet sure if glass is not tempered ..gotta find out how to test it without cracking it


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I have always used the durso style overflows, it really comes down to how you route the drain plumbing and how it enters the sump basin. The herbie style uses a full siphon and secondary drain and can require tweaking as your return pump is never the same GPH on a day to day basis. Lots of people add a third emergency drain in case something clogs or goes wrong.

Use polarized glasses or a photo filter to see if its tempered... google it for more info


----------

